# What Letoff Do You Prefer?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

60-65%. I am shooting 65% now but will be going lower shortly...I really don't see how anyone shoots a hinge or a thumb trigger with BT with more then 65%.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> 60-65%. I am shooting 65% now but will be going lower shortly...I really don't see how anyone shoots a hinge or a thumb trigger with BT with more then 65%.


Yep 60% here. I tried to draw my brothers bow a while back with 80% let offukey: I have no idea how anyone shoots those bows comfortably.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> 60-65%. I am shooting 65% now but will be going lower shortly...I really don't see how anyone shoots a hinge or a thumb trigger with BT with more then 65%.


You know I tend to over-analyze  ...but I was thinking about this subject yesterday. One of my favorite cams of all time was the Hoyt Energy Wheel. I was lucky to get 62% at my 28" draw. So, I will be trying some lower let-off mods *VERY* soon. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> You know I tend to over-analyze  ...but I was thinking about this subject yesterday. One of my favorite cams of all time was the Hoyt Energy Wheel. I was lucky to get 62% at my 28" draw. So, I will be trying some lower let-off mods *VERY* soon. :tongue:


That's not over analyzing....that's smart. 

High letoff is another one of those times that hunting changes into target bows is a bad idea....but I don't see how you can hunt with it either...even for that it's TP waiting to happen for me :zip:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> OK...What letoff do you Field Archers prefer?


Good question. Around 65%. Currently shooting 63% now that I've changed out my limbs which feels quite comfortable. :wink:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

I have tried 80% and could not hold steady so went bok to 65% and will stay there.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Most my stuff is 65% My hunting bow has the 75% mod in it. I can't really tell any difference. I mean if your pulling back into the stops with more, what difference does it make?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I shooting Spirals without the draw stop on the bottom cam so probably nore like 68% but damn it holds good!!!


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

I don't worry about let off so much as holding weight! weather I'm shootin 50# or 70# I prefer a holding weight of 20 to 22#. its where I hold the best.


----------



## moto1 (Nov 28, 2008)

right now i'm shooting 65%, but wish i could go back to 50% like the older bows i used to have


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

japple said:


> I don't worry about let off so much as holding weight! weather I'm shootin 50# or 70# I prefer a holding weight of 20 to 22#. its where I hold the best.


This is the answer we should all be looking at. Holding weight is a much better indicator and should be measured for all to see where they hold the best.
Chris


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

FitaX10 said:


> This is the answer we should all be looking at. Holding weight is a much better indicator and should be measured for all to see where they hold the best.
> Chris


That is true, but if you are looking for say 20 lb holding weight, you need to shoot 100 lb dw @80% letoff, or 50 lb dw @ 60% letoff. Big difference, especially if shooting over 100 shots per day at a multiple day tournament.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I'm shooting 65% right now.

I kinda agree with Bees. . .I hold pretty firm against the wall/stops, so I don't know if there would be too much difference in feel.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> I'm shooting 65% right now.
> 
> I kinda agree with Bees. . .I hold pretty firm against the wall/stops, so I don't know if there would be too much difference in feel.


Poor guy....he is agreeing with Bees....:doh: :wink:

It doesn't matter how hard you pull into the wall....you can tell a difference in holding weight. 

VaVince and I went to a FITA shoot back in June....we were both shooting right around 59 lbs. I am shooting C2s on my PE with an adjustable stop. He is shooting Cam 1/2+s on his UE with high letoff mods. My holding weight was around 20 lbs...his was around 11-13 lbs....its much easier to shoot a strong shot with more holding weight....and if you think you can't tell a difference between 7-8 lbs of holding weight because of how hard your pulling into a cam your gonna be in for a surprise. :wink:

This is why some people have a problem with creeping when they go to a more aggressive cam like a spiral or the cams on the Alpha Max. Weak bt shooters need not apply :wink:

That being said....when I set the bow up for indoors my holding weight will be tweaked to get me closer to 22-23lbs of holding weight.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Poor guy....he is agreeing with Bees....:doh: :wink:
> 
> It doesn't matter how hard you pull into the wall....you can tell a difference in holding weight.
> 
> ...


I can't really tell the difference holding my 60 pound hunting bow or holding my 38pound indoor bow, or holding my 42 pound Field bow. they all feel the same to me. Matter of personal feel I guess and not any two people will feel the exact same thing. I pull into the wall the same with all of them. I have a lousch release set with a spring. I pull back enough to overcome the spring on that release when I pratice. when I shoot my hinge I pull back the same amount. not much difference on the feel between the bows to me. 

Video your arrow tip, when holding and aiming if it is moving back and forth on your rest then your inconsistant with your back pressure hold. :embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> Video your arrow tip, when holding and aiming if it is moving back and forth on your rest then your inconsistant with your back pressure hold. :embara:


Or watch where your shots go....my arrow doesn't go back and forth....that's creeping I shoot cams that don't allow that :wink:

But I know when I make a "weak" bt shot my miss is usually a 1/2" or less out at 4:30-5:00:wink:

Right Sticky...Shakespeare @ 4:30 :doh: :chortle:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

FitaX10 said:


> This is the answer we should all be looking at. Holding weight is a much better indicator and should be measured for all to see where they hold the best.
> Chris


Good point. I've kept a notebook over the years with bow info. Maybe re-creating the holding weight of one of those 'steady aiming' set-ups is worth a try.


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

65% here


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

> Weak bt shooters need not apply


 I resemble that remark !
I can't do 65% no matter how hard I try:sad: can't stop pulling the bow off target .


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Shooting 112 arrows in a round, the 75% gets my vote.
I don't use back tension, I use a figer trigger, which is much better for me on the hunter rounds. I can pull into the wall on some of the yardages and squeeze with (for example) my 50 yd pin on the 48y target and it will give me a 12-o`clock x. 
the higher let-off is more user friendly for me.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Bees said:


> . . .I pull into the wall the same with all of them. I have a lousch release set with a spring. I pull back enough to overcome the spring on that release when I pratice. when I shoot my hinge I pull back the same amount. not much difference on the feel between the bows to me. . .


This makes total sense to me. I feel the same way. How hard I pull has nothing (or very little) to do with the bows resistance to me. Example: I am pulling with 30 lbs of force against the bow, it is resisting me with 22 lbs of force. This would feel the same (at full draw) as a bow that was only pulling 17 against me. . .I am still pulling 30 lbs against the wall. If you were only using enough force to hold the bow, then yes. . .I agree that you would have to use more force with less let-off. But to my way of thinking, one has to apply much more force than is needed to better control the draw. People who have problems holding steady or having their shots creep should probably try some resistance training to build their draw and hold strength.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> This makes total sense to me. I feel the same way. How hard I pull has nothing (or very little) to do with the bows resistance to me. Example: I am pulling with 30 lbs of force against the bow, it is resisting me with 22 lbs of force. This would feel the same (at full draw) as a bow that was only pulling 17 against me. . .I am still pulling 30 lbs against the wall. If you were only using enough force to hold the bow, then yes. . .I agree that you would have to use more force with less let-off. But to my way of thinking, one has to apply much more force than is needed to better control the draw. People who have problems holding steady or having their shots creep should probably try some resistance training to build their draw and hold strength.


You guys are actually thinking similar but different. I think :wink:

Try pulling 30lbs into a bow holding 11 lbs....vs one holding 22 lbs and you will feel like your ripping the cams off the bow. The level of "pulling hard" into a wall is different with that much a difference in hokding weight....you may not think so but there is. 

What kind of release are you shooting?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

One thing I noticed in pulling into the wall, (which I only do during the hunter & animal rounds) is that my string loop has to be rotated back into place, from the added snap placed on the string. Makes me wonder if pulling past the valley might not be more taxing on the bow and string.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> . . .Try pulling 30lbs into a bow holding 11 lbs....vs one holding 22 lbs and you will feel like your ripping the cams off the bow. The level of "pulling hard" into a wall is different with that much a difference in holding weight....you may not think so but there is.
> 
> What kind of release are you shooting?


I have and, like Bees, I couldn't tell that much of a difference. I mean, I agree with you that there is a noticeable difference in the draw force. . .but the hold was almost identical for me because of the feel of the force of the hold I am used to- and that doesn't change based on the hold weight. I am looking for a certain 'feel' in the hold with my own body- regardless of the bow. Now of course there are limits. . .like a 50lb hold weight would be radically different, but if I trained my muscles to hold that weight, then I think the feel would indeed feel the same eventually. 

As far as release. . .I am currently experimenting with a Carter Evo Plus (three finger model), but I don't really like it. I got used to the caliper style trigger release and I am finding it dificult to break the old habits.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> As far as release. . .I am currently experimenting with a Carter Evo Plus (three finger model), but I don't really like it. I got used to the caliper style trigger release and I am finding it dificult to break the old habits.


That explains a lot....

As far as the other part of your comments....I think we are looking at the talking about the same thing but not looking at them the same way....I used to be a hard puller....even more so after shooting an Evo. Once you learn to shoot with bt correctly....and properly with a hinge....you realize that you aren't pulling or don't really need to. :wink: yes I shoot a hard wall. But all you want to do is... in the words of GRIV "maintain dynamic tension" in your back. 
Pulling as hard as you are talking about isn't what you want IMO. If your not really that happy with your Evo I would say dump it and find a few hinges to play with. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys are actually thinking similar but different. I think :wink:
> 
> Try pulling 30lbs into a bow holding 11 lbs....vs one holding 22 lbs and you will feel like your ripping the cams off the bow. The level of "pulling hard" into a wall is different with that much a difference in hokding weight....you may not think so but there is.
> 
> What kind of release are you shooting?


I can feel a difference when I draw the bows, the cam .5's feel smoother to me than the C2 cam the command cam plus 2 cam bow feels smooth like the cam .5's. but once I got them all draw back and I'm holding the bow with my back tension pull they all feel the same. even the 60 pound hunting bow which I just shot yesterday. Like I say I pull back about 20 pounds or whatever that spring in the lousch true back tension release is. I don't rest at full draw, I draw the bow back and try to never stop pulling it back. If I feel the letoff I know I have crept forward. Holding weight just doesn't make any difference to me untill I hold my recurve with no let off then I feel more weight.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

what's a hinge??? :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> I can feel a difference when I draw the bows, the cam .5's feel smoother to me than the C2 cam the command cam plus 2 cam bow feels smooth like the cam .5's. but once I got them all draw back and I'm holding the bow with my back tension pull they all feel the same. even the 60 pound hunting bow which I just shot yesterday. Like I say I pull back about 20 pounds or whatever that spring in the lousch true back tension release is. I don't rest at full draw, I draw the bow back and try to never stop pulling it back. If I feel the letoff I know I have crept forward. Holding weight just doesn't make any difference to me untill I hold my recurve with no let off then I feel more weight.


Holding weight does make a difference....that's why your pulling so hard...with no holding weight...and that style of release your fighting and over working :doh: also one of the reasons your fighting some of those issues we talked about at states :wink: you may THINK it doesn't matter.....But I know how stubborn you are so I will let it die. Because it really doesn't matter to my shooting and progress :wink:

As for your comment about the C2s not being as smooth as the other two cams....no way. Your cams must be out of whack slightly...and no your cams didn't feel as smooth as my PE with C2s. But the draw force curve on the C2 is the same as the + and the shape and size is virtually identical to the cam 1/2....the only difference is it's draw specific. 

You may like the cam more...but it aint smoother :nono: I have shot just about every cam Hoyt has made since 1997....the C2 is a butter smooth cam. They remind me of the Master Cams from 2000 with the draw stops that came on the first Ultra Tec....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> what's a hinge??? :noidea:


Remember those releases I sent you a while back???? :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Holding weight does make a difference....that's why your pulling so hard...with no holding weight...and that style of release your fighting and over working :doh: also one of the reasons your fighting some of those issues we talked about at states :wink: you may THINK it doesn't matter.....But I know how stubborn you are so I will let it die. Because it really doesn't matter to my shooting and progress :wink:
> 
> As for your comment about the C2s not being as smooth as the other two cams....no way. Your cams must be out of whack slightly...and no your cams didn't feel as smooth as my PE with C2s. But the draw force curve on the C2 is the same as the + and the shape and size is virtually identical to the cam 1/2....the only difference is it's draw specific.
> 
> You may like the cam more...but it aint smoother :nono: I have shot just about every cam Hoyt has made since 1997....the C2 is a butter smooth cam. They remind me of the Master Cams from 2000 with the draw stops that came on the first Ultra Tec....


 I'll post a picture when I get near my camera and cams so you can see they are not identical virtual or any way else.

As far as my description as to how smooth one pulls back over another it is my interpretation, you can interpret anyway you want when you describe what they feel like to you. 

Holding back about twenty pounds isn't working very hard it just how I lock my back at full draw and it is what it is. how much I'm holding doesn't really have anything to do with hinge rotation anyway. if you don't get a hinge rotated it will never release. 

if your going to have your holding weight at 22 pounds like you stated in another post on your indoor setup aren't you afarid you'll have to work to hard to keep it pulled back and fight your release?? :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Or watch where your shots go....my arrow doesn't go back and forth....that's creeping I shoot cams that don't allow that :wink:
> 
> But I know when I make a "weak" bt shot my miss is usually a 1/2" or less out at 4:30-5:00:wink:
> 
> Right Sticky...Shakespeare @ 4:30 :doh: :chortle:


hehehe.. yep.. seen him do it..  :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> I'll post a picture when I get near my camera and cams so you can see they are not identical virtual or any way else.
> 
> As far as my description as to how smooth one pulls back over another it is my interpretation, you can interpret anyway you want when you describe what they feel like to you.
> 
> ...


Why do I need pictures of cams I have? :noidea:

The draw curve is the same....changing the cam rotation changes how the cam draws and feels.....but the draw cycle is still smooth....Hoyt hasn't made a cam that wasn't smooth drawing in lord knows how long....they leave that to other companies. Now if you mean that the cam has a more aggressive draw cycle then the other cams....depending on how you have the cam rotated it may. But it shouldn't... 

If your shooting 20lbs holding weight and you had to turn your bow down so you could handle it....I would imagine that you have too much holding weight as well and that's why your pulling so hard trying to stay back :wink:

As for my holding weight....2 lbs doesn't bother me. If it was a spiral cam I would leave it were it is because the cam is more aggressive...but the C2 isn't as aggressive so it needs to go up....I just wasn't messing with it right before Nationals since I had everything right where I wanted it.....

and I actually work harder with less holding weight because I can shoot a weaker shot.....I know what I need and what I like. I shoot with correct back tension and that's were I need to be to work less....and I don't fight my hinge...95% of the time I don't even think about it....


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why do I need pictures of cams I have? :noidea:
> 
> The draw curve is the same....changing the cam rotation changes how the cam draws and feels.....but the draw cycle is still smooth....Hoyt hasn't made a cam that wasn't smooth drawing in lord knows how long....they leave that to other companies. Now if you mean that the cam has a more aggressive draw cycle then the other cams....depending on how you have the cam rotated it may. But it shouldn't...
> 
> ...



so you can see that the old cam .5 and C2 cams are not identical. or were you saying the C2 cam is identical to the cam.5plus.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why do I need pictures of cams I have? :noidea:
> 
> The draw curve is the same....changing the cam rotation changes how the cam draws and feels.....but the draw cycle is still smooth....Hoyt hasn't made a cam that wasn't smooth drawing in lord knows how long....they leave that to other companies. Now if you mean that the cam has a more aggressive draw cycle then the other cams....depending on how you have the cam rotated it may. But it shouldn't...
> 
> ...



so you can see that the old cam .5 and C2 cams are not identical.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> so you can see that the old cam .5 and C2 cams are not identical.


You love over analysissing what is said....you know what I am saying :zip:

No the cam isn't exactly the same but it isn't that different.....the draw curve is virtually identical....the C2 has a harder wall because of the stop...and is faster because it's draw specific....like I said unless you have the C2 setup to be very aggressive it is a smoother drawing cam. 

your splitting hairs....like saying there is a huge difference between an 07 and 08 UE....


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> You love over analysissing what is said....you know what I am saying :zip:
> 
> 
> No the cam isn't exactly the same but it isn't that different.....the draw curve is virtually identical....the C2 has a harder wall because of the stop...and is faster because it's draw specific....like I said unless you have the C2 setup to be very aggressive it is a smoother drawing cam.
> ...





> over analysissing what is said....you know what I am saying :


you need to work on your delievery of information. 

Cam basics 101.




> the draw curve is virtually identical....


no it isn't the c2 hits peak weight quicker and stays at peak weight longer.
it has more area under it's curve than the CAM.5 



> and is faster because it's draw specific....


Area under the cruve is the amount of engery it has stored. more stored engery means it's FASTER the shape of the cam determines it's draw force curve.

Sprials go to peak weight faster yet and stay longer yet. they have more area under the curve so they are faster than C2.

look at monster cam and the PSE cam they are all but square, a square wave has the most area under the curve which means they would be the fastest.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I shoot 65% with the Furious cams; gets 'er done right. Believe it or not...I shot leagues this past winter with 55% let off Fury cams from the late 90s. I actually held the bow much more steady with the lower let off, and I was able to shoot lower poundage.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Good point. I've kept a notebook over the years with bow info. Maybe re-creating the holding weight of one of those 'steady aiming' set-ups is worth a try.


HMMM wasn't that about 20 years ago???? Jerry lets face it we are getting alot older and the feel of yesterday is long gone sorry to say.............


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> HMMM wasn't that about 20 years ago???? Jerry lets face it we are getting alot older and the feel of yesterday is long gone sorry to say.............


Yes it was. But, ya gotta admit those older wheels like the Hoyt Energy Wheel and PSE's 10 Stage were butter smooth.  Most were in the 65% letoff category.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

I've noticed as my age increases, I've had to decrease my holding weight thus causing my letoff to change in inverse proportions. 

Currently, I'm shooting a Stan Thumb Trigger, but I'm very comfortable with my bows at about 15 pounds holding weight. I have a Moneymaker that I shoot at 55 pounds. Just had custom made drawstops put on it to give me right at 72% letoff. That will leave me holding about 15.4 pounds. My Shark, I shot this year at 50 pounds with a 70% letoff. That gave me 15 pounds holding weight. I had my best year ever indoors and out with that setup. 

I'm hoping I can keep in shape enough as I get older to stay around the 15 pounds holding. I like it there and it's where I'd like to stay.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

It's nice to hear about someone else shooting a Shark. I love mine- wouldn't trade it for anything. . .except maybe another Shark.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

kidnutso said:


> Just had custom made drawstops put on it to give me right at 72% letoff. That will leave me holding about 15.4 pounds.


Any place we can get those drawstop pieces in variable diameter? I had recently shot with my moneymaker using the 65% letoff stop, but on the position used when using the module for 1" longer draw length. It turned out to be between the 65% and 80% stop, but I don't know where. I tried the 65% position, but I didn't like it. It wasn't so much the holding weight, but that it was on the edge of the valley, and if I was wiggling around to settle in all comfy, it was prone to pull me back down. I like a little wiggle room.

I had it pretty much the way I liked it, but wanted to shorten the draw stop just a little bit. PSE told me to twist the string a little, did that, and draw length was indeed adjusted. Guy at the shop pointed out that the tiller was then uneven. We twisted the cable to bring it back. Draw length was LONGER! Moved to the 27" module. Draw length is now fine, but ATA is shorter, and brace height is longer. And, I just realized reading this thread, I miss that little extra holding weight.. I probably should have just modified the stop a little more, and untwisted the strings a little bit, and... Sigh. I need a bow press...


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

WrongdayJ said:


> It's nice to hear about someone else shooting a Shark. I love mine- wouldn't trade it for anything. . .except maybe another Shark.



I thought that too til I got my Moneymaker. But I'm still holding on to my old Shark as a backup bow.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I do agree that the Moneymaker is a sweet bow. 

I had the opportunity to shoot the single and dual cam versions when I was bow shopping not long ago (I also shot a bunch of the 'apples' and some Matthews and Martins as well). But the Shark just felt better _to me_. 

I know that others will disagree, especially those that feel that you simply can not win unless you shoot a Hoyt (which is total crap) but Archery is a quite personal thing and no two of us will agree on much. What works for Jesse or Dave will almost never work for me or the rest of us. And vice-versa. 

I could group well with the MM. . .quite well actually, but I knock fletchings off with the Shark. I get chip-outs all the time under 30 yards. Nobody (seriously) can tell me that that level of performance is limited to only Hoyts. Because I am out there doing it regularly with a PSE.

. . .now if I can just get those tight groups in the 5-ring. . . . . .:embara:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

WrongdayJ said:


> I do agree that the Moneymaker is a sweet bow.
> 
> I had the opportunity to shoot the single and dual cam versions when I was bow shopping not long ago (I also shot a bunch of the 'apples' and some Matthews and Martins as well). But the Shark just felt better _to me_.
> 
> ...


:wink: I know what you mean about getting the groups in the 5 rings. And you're right. It's not the bow that makes a winner, it's the shooter. All the major manuafacturers make some great bows these days. I just happen to be partial to PSE. And I've shot Hoyt, Mathews and PSE. Never shot a Bowtech, other than a couple of shots in the local archery shop. But I don't see a need to try one. I know it ain't going to make me switch from my PSE. 

I'm shooting the Single Cam version. That's what my Shark is too, only it's the older model without the split limbs. I'm getting my MM back tomorrow. I sent it over to Wes VanHorne at Fury X Archery after my Field Season was over for one of his Custom Tunes. He came highly recommended. He's also the one who told me about the custom drawstops toget my letoff to 72%. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Ditto what the smart guy said. More important that the bow fits you than what kind of bow it is. Before I got the Moneymaker dialed in, I shot better with my Martin Firecat using 5 pins and a 12" stabilizer than I did with the moneymaker set up with a scope, 4 foot stabilizer, and V bars. Fit and tune is far more important, IMO, than particular model.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

BarneySlayer said:


> Ditto what the smart guy said. More important that the bow fits you than what kind of bow it is. Before I got the Moneymaker dialed in, I shot better with my Martin Firecat using 5 pins and a 12" stabilizer than I did with the moneymaker set up with a scope, 4 foot stabilizer, and V bars. Fit and tune is far more important, IMO, than particular model.


Couldn't agree more. And it just so happens that the PSE fit me and feel more comfortable to me than the others I've shot. That's my bow, and I'm stickin' to it. :wink:


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

I sound like a wimp, but i LOVE 80% let-off. lol


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Yep 60% here. I tried to draw my brothers bow a while back with 80% let offukey: I have no idea how anyone shoots those bows comfortably.



Ok, seriously!? its more than comfortable! I shot over 7,000 arrows at worlds comfortably with 80% let-off and a Back-tension.....


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> 60-65%. I am shooting 65% now but will be going lower shortly...I really don't see how anyone shoots a hinge or a thumb trigger with BT with more then 65%.


Never tried a hinge. But the thumb is easy Hornet. Just keep pulling against the wall, lay the thumb on the trigger and ease up tension on the index finger while maintaining the pressure with the other fingers. Fires that release quite nicely. 

Got to give credit to GRIV for showing me that method. Takes a while to get it down, but it works great. :wink:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Yep 60% here. I tried to draw my brothers bow a while back with 80% let offukey: I have no idea how anyone shoots those bows comfortably.



And I don't understand how anyone would shoot 60% comfortably. I've tried 65% with my bows, but with the increased holding weight, I just can't hold steady on the target long enough to execute my shot. 

Like I said in an earlier post though...Getting older ain't no fun. :sad: When I was in my late 20's shooting field, all they had available was pretty much 50% letoff. I shot those pretty good. But no more.


----------

